# J. & I.E.M. ink bottle



## mtfdfire22 (Feb 5, 2012)

anyone have info or a value on this? it has a smooth base, ground lip and stands 1 3/4" high. i find a lot on the turtle style bottles but not so much on the igloo. it came out of a privy that we pulled pontils and hinge molds out of.


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Feb 5, 2012)

*


----------



## botlguy (Feb 5, 2012)

Very KUHL bottle. Does anyone know what the initials stand for? I have Always wondered.


----------



## saratogadriver (Feb 5, 2012)

J is John, M is Moore.   John's son was Isaac Elijah, hence the I.E.   J M and S you'll see on some of the slightly older igloos is John Moore and Son.

 Not a great value there, about $15 to $20 on a good day.   They sold a LOT of ink between the 1860s and 1900 or so.

 Jim G


----------



## mtfdfire22 (Feb 6, 2012)

very cool. thanks for the info guys. i will tell you the story of how i found this one later on. 
 nic


----------

